# MI fence post supplier



## Bill J (Jul 23, 2014)

Anybody know who supplies pressure treated, pointed fence posts in Michigan? I am looking for a large quantity.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Straits Wood Treating

4804 Wilder Rd, Bay City, MI 48706
(989) 684-3584

Try this I know they used to sell large quantities Not sure if the sell retail or just whole sale if the number doesn't work let me know and I'll find another one they are currently working on their web page so not much there.... hope this helps


----------



## Bill J (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks. I will call them.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Let me know how it works out for you one way or the other....


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Don Neville, Neville supply, Clare. Cuts and makes his own post and has someone treat them


----------

